# Greenlee 881 bender & offset charts



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

With a hydraulic bender like that you'll measure bends based on the amount of travel the ram makes, not necessarily by measuring the exact angle of the conduit. I haven't used one of those in a while so I don't recall exactly how the diagram works, but it may have something to do with that.

Alternatively, if you get it set up nice and level on a level, flat surface, you can stick an angle finder on your conduit as you bend it and do it the old fashioned way.


----------



## bluenuts (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah I've been using a digital angle finder but I've also figured out the ram travel scale. It's just that using the offset label doesn't make much sense to the standard way of figuring offsets. The 881 has an (x) measurement based on conduit size. Maybe it's the shoe saddle width? I'll hopefully get it figured out. I just don't want to wreck a bunch of 2-1/2 & 3" rigid!


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

bluenuts said:


> Yeah I've been using a digital angle finder but I've also figured out the ram travel scale. It's just that using the offset label doesn't make much sense to the standard way of figuring offsets. The 881 has an (x) measurement based on conduit size. Maybe it's the shoe saddle width? I'll hopefully get it figured out. I just don't want to wreck a bunch of 2-1/2 & 3" rigid!


Once you figure out the chart, use it (you can download the manual from Greenlee's website). The X measurement is the take-up of the saddle as I recall. I have found that depending on the age of the bender and how it was taken care of they may not produce the same accuracy bends as another bender of the same type. Another method we use is to make a template out of 1/2 EMT, this will slide in between the shoe and the saddle and you can visually align them as you bend. This works well when trying to match or meet an existing bend. Every bender is different. Also make sure you calibrate the ram travel indicator once in awhile, and when you bend offsets mark the travel indicator with a marker where it meets the aluminum billet so you do not overbend the second bend in the offset.


----------



## bluenuts (Jul 8, 2012)

cdnelectrician said:


> Once you figure out the chart, use it (you can download the manual from Greenlee's website). The X measurement is the take-up of the saddle as I recall. I have found that depending on the age of the bender and how it was taken care of they may not produce the same accuracy bends as another bender of the same type. Another method we use is to make a template out of 1/2 EMT, this will slide in between the shoe and the saddle and you can visually align them as you bend. This works well when trying to match or meet an existing bend. Every bender is different. Also make sure you calibrate the ram travel indicator once in awhile, and when you bend offsets mark the travel indicator with a marker where it meets the aluminum billet so you do not overbend the second bend in the offset.


Thank Cdn, I was suspicious about the saddle and that would explain (x) being different front size to size. I have ram travel figured out and have already downloaded the 881/881ct manual and put it into a binder! Wish I had the table model! The offset tables are like no other I've used but will figure them out. I did buy a 881/882 slide rule wich helps explain things in a somewhat simple way.
This is our 881


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

bluenuts said:


> Thank Cdn, I was suspicious about the saddle and that would explain (x) being different front size to size. I have ram travel figured out and have already downloaded the 881/881ct manual and put it into a binder! Wish I had the table model! The offset tables are like no other I've used but will figure them out. I did buy a 881/882 slide rule wich helps explain things in a somewhat simple way.
> This is our 881
> 
> 
> View attachment 15101


Those are good machines. We have one set up at our shop (the model that has the table setup) because most of our jobs only have a handful of bends to make on big pipe. If we have a big conduit job, like a water plant or something, we can break it down and haul it to the jobsite. I've never used it sideways though :laughing:


----------



## bluenuts (Jul 8, 2012)

erics37 said:


> Those are good machines. We have one set up at our shop (the model that has the table setup) because most of our jobs only have a handful of bends to make on big pipe. If we have a big conduit job, like a water plant or something, we can break it down and haul it to the jobsite. I've never used it sideways though :laughing:


Haha! I'm learning here!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Those are good machines. We have one set up at our shop (the model that has the table setup) because most of our jobs only have a handful of bends to make on big pipe. If we have a big conduit job, like a water plant or something, we can break it down and haul it to the jobsite. I've never used it sideways though :laughing:


The table is just an option we have them too and usally one is set up at the shop for the occasional bend.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BBQ said:


> The table is just an option we have them too and usally one is set up at the shop for the occasional bend.


Well if that thing could carry any larger bender shoes I would almost be able to fit my junk in there and bend it. Maybe it'd fit down my pant leg better then.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Well if that thing could carry any larger bender shoes I would almost be able to fit my junk in there and bend it. Maybe it'd fit down my pant leg better then.


I think a 3/8" tubing bender will take care of your needs.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I think a 3/8" tubing bender will take care of your needs.


No it needs to go AROUND it, not IN it :no:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

erics37 said:


> No it needs to go AROUND it, not IN it :no:


Christ, a couple of beers and you think you are Johnny Holmes. :laughing:


Please put your wife online, I have questions she can answer. :thumbsup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Christ, a couple of beers and you think you are Johnny Holmes. :laughing:
> 
> 
> Please put your wife online, I have questions she can answer. :thumbsup:


You're derailing this thread.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

bluenuts said:


> Thank Cdn, I was suspicious about the saddle and that would explain (x) being different front size to size. I have ram travel figured out and have already downloaded the 881/881ct manual and put it into a binder! *Wish I had the table model! * The offset tables are like no other I've used but will figure them out. I did buy a 881/882 slide rule wich helps explain things in a somewhat simple way.
> This is our 881
> 
> 
> you can actually take that bender off the floor and mount it 5 feet off the ground onto a steel beam or something strong enoungh to hold it up. Use strut and have the shoe face ground with ram on top, it works for all bends (when mounted on beam it will also allow you to kick 90's )


----------



## bluenuts (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah I've been thinking of how to get thia beast off of the floor and upright like the 881CT. i just need to support the ram block right? Maybe something under the follow bar.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

bluenuts said:


> Yeah I've been thinking of how to get thia beast off of the floor and upright like the 881CT. i just need to support the ram block right? Maybe something under the follow bar.


I have a table for sale for it if you are interested. I have ours set up at the shop on wheels. When we bring it to a job we partially break it down and roll it on the trailer.


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm a fan of how those break down and fit into the box that they come in. You know, the box that has enough room to fit a newspaper in it when all the puzzle pieces are in it.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

bluenuts said:


> Yeah I've been thinking of how to get thia beast off of the floor and upright like the 881CT. * i just need to support the ram block* right? Maybe something under the follow bar.


.assemble and put on table or something the height you wish to mount, and support the green side portion of the bender not the ram block


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Sometimes it is nice to have it set up on the floor for certain bends I find. You just need a 20 by 20 workspace around the thing lol. The first time I used it I scrapped 20 feet of 4 inch EMT, it happens. :s


----------



## bluenuts (Jul 8, 2012)

azsly1 said:


> I'm a fan of how those break down and fit into the box that they come in. You know, the box that has enough room to fit a newspaper in it when all the puzzle pieces are in it.


It is nice that it comes with it's own gang box but geesh! It does pack in tight!


----------



## bluenuts (Jul 8, 2012)

360max said:


> .assemble and put on table or something the height you wish to mount, and support the green side portion of the bender not the ram block


I'll be studying how to support it come Monday!


----------



## bluenuts (Jul 8, 2012)

cdnelectrician said:


> Sometimes it is nice to have it set up on the floor for certain bends I find. You just need a 20 by 20 workspace around the thing lol. The first time I used it I scrapped 20 feet of 4 inch EMT, it happens. :s


Agreed, it bends just fine on the floor and the old music room we're set up in gives plenty if room for bending! I love to run/lay pipe  and I'm thrilled to be getting learned on the 881!


----------



## bluenuts (Jul 8, 2012)

dawgs said:


> I have a table for sale for it if you are interested. I have ours set up at the shop on wheels. When we bring it to a job we partially break it down and roll it on the trailer.


What kinda price are we talking? It's worth entertaining the thought! I think I'd also have to have a different block at the end of the side forks where the follow bar roller is.?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

bluenuts said:


> I'll be studying how to support it come Monday!


use two pieces of strut and 'sandwich' it using the far side of the beam with one strut, and the other piece of strut on inside of green bar, 3/8 rod. Four pieces of strut will be needed as you 'sandwich,' one high and one low on bender to support to beam.


----------



## bluenuts (Jul 8, 2012)

360max said:


> use two pieces of strut and 'sandwich' it using the far side of the beam with one strut, and the other piece of strut on inside of green bar, 3/8 rod. Four pieces of strut will be needed as you 'sandwich,' one high and one low on bender to support to beam.


Cool! Thanks! Now i'll just have to find a scrap I beam in the site. Not sure if thats gonna pan out?


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

bluenuts said:


> What kinda price are we talking? It's worth entertaining the thought! I think I'd also have to have a different block at the end of the side forks where the follow bar roller is.?


$950 plus shipping. Its the 1813 bending table. They are around $2500 New. Well worth it. The table makes bending 10 times easier.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

bluenuts said:


> What kinda price are we talking? It's worth entertaining the thought! I think I'd also have to have a different block at the end of the side forks where the follow bar roller is.?


The only other thing you will need to set it up is 2 sticks of 2" rigid. And 2 pieces of strut about 24" long and 4 strut straps to mount the pump to.


----------



## Sparkypyro (Nov 2, 2011)

Screw the table set-up if you need to remain mobile. Get a Bend Cart for the 881. We picked one up 4 or 5 years ago and is by far our favorite set-up. Easy to transport, easy to use and great for those big offsets since you can just nose the thing up to a stairwell or other drop off.

http://www.gettools.com/index.jsp?p...ufactures,Associated.Electrical.Products.(AEP)


----------



## bluenuts (Jul 8, 2012)

Sparkypyro said:


> Screw the table set-up if you need to remain mobile. Get a Bend Cart for the 881. We picked one up 4 or 5 years ago and is by far our favorite set-up. Easy to transport, easy to use and great for those big offsets since you can just nose the thing up to a stairwell or other drop off.
> 
> http://www.gettools.com/index.jsp?path=product&part=6930050&process=search&ID=,All.Manufactures,Associated.Electrical.Products.(AEP)


That cart is pimp! Wish I could get a better pic, I'd have my fab buddy make one!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

bluenuts said:


> Agreed, it bends just fine on the floor and the old music room we're set up in gives plenty if room for bending! I love to run/lay pipe  and I'm thrilled to be getting learned on the 881!


So you are just learning how to use it but you already know it works fine without a table?:laughing:

Certainly there are times when the table is not needed but it sure is a back saver if using it a lot.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Sparkypyro said:


> Screw the table set-up if you need to remain mobile. Get a Bend Cart for the 881. We picked one up 4 or 5 years ago and is by far our favorite set-up. Easy to transport, easy to use and great for those big offsets since you can just nose the thing up to a stairwell or other drop off.
> 
> http://www.gettools.com/index.jsp?p...ufactures,Associated.Electrical.Products.(AEP)


I will suggest that to our purchaser. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sparkypyro (Nov 2, 2011)

bluenuts said:


> That cart is pimp! Wish I could get a better pic, I'd have my fab buddy make one!


Just Google Bend Cart then click on the images tab. I think our cost around 600 for just the cart, may not be worth the time to try to build one and get it right plus the material costs.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

The bend cart is nice but you are still hunched over using it. It is also a little more mobile to menuver in smaller areas. I would still rather have the table with a set of wheels.


----------



## bluenuts (Jul 8, 2012)

BBQ said:


> So you are just learning how to use it but you already know it works fine without a table?:laughing:
> 
> Certainly there are times when the table is not needed but it sure is a back saver if using it a lot.


Yeah! Its operates just fine on the floor! :sarcastic laughing:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2017)

bluenuts said:


> Does anyone have experience with this bender and the offset charts on it's labels? I've got a ton of emt/rigid to run and the offset charts are confusing! Why is the (x) measurement important in figuring offsets with this bender? Can't offsets be set up the same as smaller conduits using electric and/or hand benders?


It uses all the same formulae as any other sizes. Main problem is that because of the size of the shoes offsets less than 12" are about impossible in 2 1/2-4 conduits. Those would use an increment bender like an 888 "A" frame type bender


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> It uses all the same formulae as any other sizes. Main problem is that because of the size of the shoes offsets less than 12" are about impossible in 2 1/2-4 conduits. Those would use an increment bender like an 888 "A" frame type bender


In 5 years, I hope the OP has figured out the bender..


----------

